# Lock Jaw Tarpon



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Dan Leverette said:


> What am I doing wrong?


Tarpon fishing


----------



## Dan Leverette (Nov 1, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Tarpon fishing


Lol


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

How are you approaching them?


----------



## Dan Leverette (Nov 1, 2018)

BrownDog said:


> How are you approaching them?


Mainly poling/drifting across the flat, trolling motor around some of the deeper cuts between Flats


----------



## Dan Leverette (Nov 1, 2018)

BrownDog said:


> How are you approaching them?


For the most part I’ve spotted them down current and they seem to kind of meander in the direction they’re going and I’ve tried to intercept them on the path they seem to be taking. A lot sneak up on me though and I’ll look down and there will be one cruising 10 feet away from the boat.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I do t get to fish for them nearly as much as I used to but some thoughts that may or may not apply.

I see a lot of people aggressively approach them on trolling motors, does t seem to be the case here.

Try to have your live bait in the water and settled before it comes into the tarpons field of awareness. same for artificial, overcast them and bring it past and away, they seem to respond better to continuous motion vs erratic.

Often these fish have seen a lot by the time you get your shot at them. I can’t decide if they are smart or so dumb they trick me into thinking they are smart (turkey hunting).


----------



## Dan Leverette (Nov 1, 2018)

BrownDog said:


> I do t get to fish for them nearly as much as I used to but some thoughts that may or may not apply.
> 
> I see a lot of people aggressively approach them on trolling motors, does t seem to be the case here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, the tarpon to turkey comparison may be the best thing I’ve heard in a while lol.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We fish them at night or back in the Everglades where they eat just about anything if you are quiet and allow them to come to you... We got a seventy yesterday on bait in the Shark river and jumped six small fish (10 to 40lbs) on flies and lures in Biscayne Bay on Thursday night...

I’ll try to work up a report with photos for yesterday’s trip today or tomorrow since we tangled with quite a variety of species.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Might want to try some dingier back water with less clarity. I can't get a beach tarpon to eat worth a damn, but there's a few holes in the backcountry of my area where they will hang out and eat a lot better in muddier water.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Last resort, catch a lady fish, 
fillet it, use a piece about 4 inches long. 
Get it in their path, could work


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Putting lock jaw and tarpon in the same sentence is redundant...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

mro said:


> Last resort, catch a lady fish,
> fillet it, use a piece about 4 inches long.
> Get it in their path, could work


Or just zoom in on the ladyfish for the pic and call it a tarpon. They're in the same family anyway.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

mro said:


> Last resort, catch a lady fish,
> fillet it, use a piece about 4 inches long.
> Get it in their path, could work


Like to refer to the Ladyfish as “Unspecified Cut Bait”
It may work.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

That's a nice problem to have BTW. 

If I was in that situation I'd throw a small natural colored jerk worm maybe white to start or one that looks like a palolo worm. I'd only use 40lb leader and if possible I'd get some that float so I could lead them way out and let them swim to it.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Dan Leverette said:


> Been fishing down here in the middle keys for the last two weeks, sight fished probably 60 tarpon so far all over the flats On at Atlantic side a lot seem to be in the 80-100 pound range and usually in groups of 2 or 3 but quite a few singles too. I’ve thrown crabs, big pilchards, pinfish, 10” Hogys, mirrolures, and just can’t seem to buy a bite. I’ve tried leading them, donking them on the head, ripping it past them, not moving it at all. I’ve had a few of them turn and swirl around my crabs and Hogys but no bites yet. What am I doing wrong?


welcome to the thunder dome


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably not lockjaw but just not eating what you’re tossing at them.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Dyanamite or an old crank phone might work.


----------

